# Help needed with Panasonic AS530 LED



## expresso

Hi - i have a friend who just got the Panasonic AS530 model TV - 50 inch - the picture isnt too sharp at many channels - etc, - i know the cable service is not great but i like to help him to adjust this TV better - 

would anyone who has this Model - willing to share there Calibrated settings i can try ?

i am not great with calibrating any TVs - i tried in the past and made things worse - 

any settings for this Model TV would be very helpful - 

thanks


----------



## mechman

Tolerances in displays are not so tight that settings can simply be copied and similar results obtained. I would recommend picking up one of the various calibration disks and going from there. There's a nice how to for these disks in my signature - How to Setup your TV, HDTV, Plasma, LCD (Video Display).


----------



## tonyvdb

expresso said:


> Hi - i have a friend who just got the Panasonic AS530 model TV - 50 inch - the picture isnt too sharp at many channels - etc
> thanks


Are you getting any HD channels via the cable provider? Remember that standard definition channels will not be very sharp on a 50" display no matter what you do to the picture settings.


----------



## expresso

He is getting HD channels -- which some are better than others - i have a panasonic from last year but i use a HD antenna - and the channels i pick up are very good - better than cable - 

i know about the disks but i have a hard time for some reason doing it - i was hoping someone how may have already calibrated the same model - willing to share the settings - i know it may not be great or the same with different sets but can be closer to a better picture - 

i recommended he change out the cable box also - i am sure its a few years old - but not sure if that will make a difference either - 

0


----------



## tonyvdb

Ok but for example the channels that are in HD that you say do look good are you satisfied with that picture quality?
A few things to do just for starters is to set the picture mode to cinema and turn down the sharpness to well below half, set the picture mode to cinema and turn off any picture enhancements like noise reduction and edge enhancement.


----------



## expresso

yea i think the best looking HD channels do look fine - hes coming from a plasma TV - so its not the same - 
the cinema mode - is too dark for his taste - i tried that - at present - i left it on standard and took off the CATS - i think thats all that was done - i put in a blu ray for him to look over and of course it was better overall but i feel it can be made better also - - Cinema may be fine in the very dark - late at night maybe for him - the TV is near 3 windows - so its a fairly bright room - he needed a brighter TV - i am sure it can be made better - hes a wheelchair user and not able to do it himself - i am more involved but when it comes to the calibration part - i feel like i am lost at times - its just one of those things i am not good at -


----------

